# New custom Zippo shell - Liga Privada No. 9



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This is a custom, one-of-a-kind Liga Privada No. 9 Zippo I had commissioned for myself a while back. It's the matte black finish, and the image is also a matte finish of sorts. I was super-excited to receive it in the mail today, and thought I'd share. The image, of course, is Liga Privada, my favorite cigar brand, and one of the greatest logos out there. I debated for a long time using the "9", or going with the "U" for Unicos, but decided in the end to go with my all-time favorite.

*Out of respect for the brand and the company, this is the only one that will be made, and it will be for personal use only.*

I'm pretty thrilled with how it turned out. In some light, the image can barely be seen, and in other light, it's super-clear. I've already replaced the standard Zippo guts with a Vector butane torch insert.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

No way. That is way too cool, awesome lighter! I was thinking about doing a black zippo with baby blue dots a la Sasieni pipes. I might have to try it.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

that looks great! :tu


----------



## sierrawest (Jun 24, 2012)

That is awesome... It is extra nice since it is a "one off" and unique!


----------



## DMS7502 (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

great color choices. :smile:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

awesome!!

Maybe this will give JD some ideas!! hint hint


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

where and how do you commission a zippo shell???

that is amazing!


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice where do you get those torch inserts? I read some of the ones off of amazon dont hold up real well.


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

That looks fantastic!! Is it a silk screen or what?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice. 

Just got myself a zippo pipe lighter this week - love it.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Very Cool!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Derek, that looks very nice, well done.


You just gave me an idea.... :eyebrows:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ruh roh!!!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The image, of course, is Liga Privada, my favorite cigar brand, and one of the greatest logos out there. I debated for a long time using the "9", or going with the "U" for Unicos, but decided in the end to go with my all-time favorite.
> 
> *Out of respect for the brand and the company, this is the only one that will be made, and it will be for personal use only.*


Derek -

I love the lighter. I had the same dilemma when I was designing my tat!!! How did you go about having it made?


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

That is pretty bad ass.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

IBEW said:


> You just gave me an idea.... :eyebrows:


This is never a good sign. You may be in trouble Derek.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> This is never a good sign. You may be in trouble Derek.


Now see, Darrel just gave me an idea!

LOL


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Very nice!!! Just get one of these now.
Jetline Z-Torch Dual-Flame Insert - Cigars International


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> Very nice!!! Just get one of these now.
> Jetline Z-Torch Dual-Flame Insert - Cigars International


Just ordered one off Amazon lol... That'll go great in my Room101!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

That is awesome!! How do you get a custom shell?


----------



## Parcheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

For those of you asking, a custom zippo can be built by anyone with up to 5 layers of imaging. If you go to Zippos website, there is a customize option on one of the tabs that allows you to do this. Beware, it's not cheap. At least not for me .


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Very stylish, Derek and great conversation piece. Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

that is one sexy piece of fire maker


----------



## psu00tj (Apr 17, 2012)

sweet! love the stealth black on black


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

that, is, AWESOME


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Jesus, everytime I see this post I get more and more jealous. out:


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful lighter.

For me, I'd be worried to take it anywhere for fear of losing it. Would definitely be a trailer queen. Or, er, a humidor queen?


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Lovely lighter mate!


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

very nice....


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

Really cool, love the Zippo look.


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

That is cool. Now I need to check out a new Zippo!


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

jmaloneaz said:


> That is cool. Now I need to check out a new Zippo!


Just found this one but I think it might be a little out of my price range!! $15,621.60:faint2:


----------

